#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Трилакшана

## Владимир Николаевич

Как правильно на санскрите будет писаться формула трилакшана ?
То, что на пали: Sabbe saṅkhārā aniccā , sabbe saṅkhārā dukkhā , sabbe dhammā anattā

Если конкретней, то интересует именно слово, что на пали saṅkhārā , и именно в трилакшана.

(и ещё вопрос: какой стих Udānavarga соответствует 277-му  стиху Дхаммапады - "Sabbe saṅkhārā aniccā"ti.... ? )

Заранее Спасибо ! за ответы.

----------


## Юй Кан

sabbe saṃkhārā aniccā = sarva saṃskāra anitya

*Pāḷi 277 [20.5] Magga*

sabbe saṅkhārā aniccā ti, 
yadā paññāya passati, 
atha nibbindatī dukkhe 
esa maggo visuddhiyā
*Udānavarga 12.5 Mārga*

anityāṁ sarvasaṁskārāṁ
prajñayā paśyate yadā |
atha nirvidyate duḥkhād
eṣa mārgo viśuddhaye //
(Подробнее: http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...D-20-Magga.htm)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> (и ещё вопрос: какой стих Udānavarga соответствует 277-му  стиху Дхаммапады - "Sabbe saṅkhārā aniccā"ti.... ? )
> 
> .


Это нашёл:
anityāṁ sarvasaṁskārāṁ prajñayā paśyate yadā | 
atha nirvidyate duḥkhād eṣa mārgo viśuddhaye || 12.5 [252]

и дальше:
duḥkhaṁ hi sarvasaṁskārāṁ prajñayā paśyate yadā | 
atha nirvidyate duḥkhād eṣa mārgo viśuddhaye || 12.6 [253] 

а вот тут кмк. интересное  и отсутствующее в Дхаммапада:
śunyataḥ sarvasaṁkārāṁ prajñayā paśyate yadā | 
atha nirvidyate duḥkhād eṣa mārgo viśuddhaye || 12.7 [254] 

ну и дальше общее третье:
sarvadharmā anātmānaḥ prajñayā paśyate yadā | 
atha nirvidyate duḥkhād eṣa mārgo viśuddhaye || 12.8 [255]

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый   @*Юй Кан* - Спасибо !

(так вышло, что практически одновременно с Вами сообщение написали ))

----------

Юй Кан (16.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> sarva saṃskāra anitya


Вот в чём пытаюсь разобраться:
saṃskāra в трилакшана и saṃskāra в паньчаскандха, это:

-одно и тоже слово, использующееся в обоих случаях  с одинаковым значением.

-одно и тоже слово, использующееся в обоих случаях  с разными значениями.

-в двух этих случаях используются разные слова, с одинаковым звучанием (омонимы), но напр. с разным способом словообразования. 

?

Вообщем это вопрос ко всем, кто может помочь с этим разобраться.

----------


## Юй Кан

Володя, а если допустить (ненадолго! : ), что самскары там и там -- разные, то можно ли будет допустить (надолго! %) что одни из них -- постоянны (нитья, стало быть), а вторые -- нет? И если -- да, то -- зачем? %)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Володя, а если допустить (ненадолго! : ), что самскары там и там -- разные, то можно ли будет допустить (надолго! %) что одни из них -- постоянны (нитья, стало быть), а вторые -- нет? И если -- да, то -- зачем? %)


Понятия (концепты) напр. - нитья. Так понятие sarva saṃskāra anitya - оно нитья или напр. четыре АрьяСатйа) 

Да и некоторое из того что охватывается самскараскандха - недухкха (напр. то что имеет отношение к 37 факторам Бодхи).

Но все дхармы - анатма (даже нирвана)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

При этом много чего, что не самскараскандха - анитья и духкха.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Володя, а если допустить (ненадолго! : ), что самскары там и там -- разные, то можно ли будет допустить (надолго! %) что одни из них -- постоянны (нитья, стало быть), а вторые -- нет? И если -- да, то -- зачем? %)


Вот смотрите, ведь в sarva saṃskāra anitya, saṃskāra ≈  сделанное, сотворённое, составное.
В скандха saṃskāra ≈ самодеятельность, собственная(внутренняя) активность, ментальные формации.

Вот отсюда у меня и возникла попытка разобраться с используемым в обоих случаях словом saṃskāra. 
Не того, что ищу нитья или не-духкха, с этим у меня вопроса нет )

----------


## sergey

Владимир, вот тут ссылка на слова Бхикху Бодхи, который пишет, что понятие санкхара может означать как волевые импульсы, четвертую кхандху, так и в более широком смысле - обусловленные дхаммы. В этой же теме приводятся слова А. Парибка с примерно такими же утверждениями:



> Из "Вопросов Милинды" в переводе Парибка:
> 
> Слагаемые— 1) четвертая груда; 2) все дхармы, кроме «несложённых», т. е. нирваны и еще нескольких дхарм, в зависимости от буддийской школы. Слово образовано приставкой sam, означающей «совместность», и корнем kar — «делать». Русский перевод следует понимать в смыслах: 1) слагаемые слагаются, складываются— вызываются к проявлению наличием многих условий, оснований; 2) они сами слагают, создают собою мирское кружение; 3) их можно сложить, отложить, т. е. успокоить, и это будет нирвана.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот смотрите, ведь в sarva saṃskāra anitya, saṃskāra ≈  сделанное, сотворённое, составное.
> В скандха saṃskāra ≈ самодеятельность, собственная(внутренняя) активность, ментальные формации.


Ну, это местами, скажем мягко, не более чем авторские варианты переводов...
Ведь, к примеру, для _составного_ есть слово saMskRta. Да и для activity есть отдельное слово, и не одно...

(Сам, после многих поисков, перевожу saṃskāra как "побуждения, волевых импульсы".)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

А ещё есть статья Бхикку Бодхи: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...ankhara-sv.htm ... с ворохом вариантов перевода и толкований озадачившего Вас слова.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Юй Кан*  @*sergey*

А как Вы считаете, использование двух разных приставок для словообразования в этих двух случаях - исключено ?

----------


## sergey

> @*Юй Кан*  @*sergey*
> 
> А как Вы считаете, использование двух разных приставок для словообразования в этих двух случаях - исключено ?


Я думаю, что это одно слово.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Володя, мой ответ на этот вопрос можно было предугадать из поста, где шла речь о неотвратимом непостоянстве санкхар/самскар: это, полагаю, одно и то же слово/понятие.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------

